# General > Photography >  Solar eclipse

## Mystical Potato Head

Woke up about 10 minutes before sunrise so had a bit of a rush to get a photo of the eclipse.

----------


## cuddlepop

That looks decidely eerie but beautiful.

Thanks for sharing. :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

Well caught, I thought about getting up and then thought better!

----------


## wicker05

Cracking shot MPH

----------


## Stack Rock

Great picture - obviously you know what your doing and you've got the required filters etc.

----------


## mufasa

really good shot youve done it again MPH

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Great picture - obviously you know what your doing and you've got the required filters etc.


I used 5 stops worth of ND gradient filters and a 2 stop ND filter,not quite like looking through a welders mask but getting there.

----------


## one vision

great capture,thanks for sharing

----------


## dragonfly

excellent and also great seeing it on the tv tonight.....well done!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> excellent and also great seeing it on the tv tonight.....well done!


Ta very much,i knew the aurora pic was going to be on but this one was a complete surprise.

----------


## Liz

Thanks ever so much for sharing such a great photo with us. 

Well done indeed on getting another photo shown on Stargazing Live.

----------


## Phill

> I used 5 stops worth of ND gradient filters and a 2 stop ND filter,not quite like looking through a welders mask but getting there.


LOL
Nice shot!

----------


## astroman

Well captured MPH. Great to see it made it onto TV too.

I got up early and went to Duncansby Head to view the eclipse with several others - it was stunning to watch. Below are a few pics I took....
 



More pics of the observing event can be found here - http://www.caithness-science.org/ind...Itemid=57#p159

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Terrific shots astroman,must have been great to watch it rise out of the sea.

----------


## astroman

> Terrific shots astroman,must have been great to watch it rise out of the sea.


Cheers MPH, it took a bit of fiddling with the exposure to get it acceptable. I was quite pleased with how they turned out.

The view was fantastic from Duncansby Head. It was great to see the "sharks fin" emerge from below the watery horizon right on cue, and then over 30 minutes see the sun's disc grow back to its normal circular shape. Use of a (Ha) solar telescope added a new dimension to the observing experience too.

A truly memorable event  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Great photos Astroman! :Grin:

----------


## Ricco

Great photos, Astroman.

----------


## dafi

Noce shots Astroman!

I would love to look at the sun through a solar scope, have you tried digiscoping pictures of the sun through it?

----------


## astroman

Thanks everyone - glad you like the photos.




> Noce shots Astroman!
> 
> I would love to look at the sun through a solar scope, have you tried digiscoping pictures of the sun through it?


Caithness Astronomy Group had the scope over at a public event for the Orkney International Science Festival in September last year. The sun made an appearance and over 100 people got a look through it. If invited back this year we'll bring it with us. Alternatively if in Caithness in the spring-autumn watch out for us holding public observing sessions.

I've tried taking pics through it a couple of times, but its proven a bit trickier than I imagined. The only decent pics I got were when there was little detail of interest on the surface to look at. Hopefully the next couple of years will see some nice big photogenic sunspots and prominences.

----------

